# Morning coffee



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


----------



## rkr.sts (May 1, 2011)

Black and mild. The dark roast is too strong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll take it anyway I can get it, no, it's true, but if I have my choice, and I usually do, it's 1 truvia and some le creme hazelnut or cinnamon vanilla. AHHHHHHHHHHHH! Perfect. 
Or if I'm lucky once in a great while, will swing through Starbucks for a Nonfat Carmel Machiato, EXTRA LARGE. lol...


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


Black, strong and hot! :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

ompuff said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.
> ...


Thats how I like it. I will occassionaly get some hazelnut creamer and use that. I love Capichino also.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I like mine simple, good coffee with a little half and half and some sugar.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I like mine made with a medium blend- white.

If I'm out I like a mocha.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a tea drinker....I love the smell of coffee but can't stand the taste. My favorite is Earl Grey with s bit of English Toffee SF syrup. This time of year I drink mostly iced tea but in the morning I need my hot protein tea.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't drink coffee but I make it for my brother who likes it really really really strong & black. I like teas & water.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

At home I add a bit of milk, sweetener and since a posting a few weeks ago on the tea party I have been adding cinnamon. It's meant to be good for you and it tastes good. My daughter was in Malaysia recently, and bought back some of there coffee for me. They add it to condensed milk- delicious so I have been having a bit of this too- but not too much because I need to lose weight. Kopi Susu which is 'coffee milk'. It is a great coffee- but it seems best with there style of coffee. Don't know what is different - use a lot less, but it is not a strong bitter coffee (mind you with condensed milk who would know?)


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Starbucks Italian Roast with sugar and Half and Half!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

just a touch of 2%milk and I am set.
If I feel I need pampering then pour in some cream or canned milk until tan.

I also like orange peak o tea as a morning drink, again just lightened a touch with milk.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I like my coffee strong, hot and sweet - until after lunch, then I switch to tea! (or I'd never sleep).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> I like my coffee strong, hot and sweet - until after lunch, then I switch to tea! (or I'd never sleep).


VAnilla and cinnamon...gotta have milk and sweetener, too. I can drink coffee and immediately go to bed and sleep all night...never has kept me awake!
JuneK


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i drink my coffee just with a little milk & a tsp. sugar. i don't like my coffee strong.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Cappucino every morning. Otherwise if some where I can't get this, I'll have coffee with 2% milk.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Cappucino every morning. Otherwise if some where I can't get this, I'll have coffee with 2% milk.


Yep thats my choice. But don't get it all the time. :-(


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good Morning all, i go down to my husbands workplace and get a nice Cappacino every morning as he has a machine installed, it's the best coffee not too strong,then i come home and get on KP to see whats happening in our knitting crocheting world. I will be doing lots of knitting today as it's freezing here and we have sleet at the moment so we may get our snow later all the kids are hoping anyway
Sharolynn :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Morning all,

I like my coffee iced this time of year. Cream, no sugar.
I think I down 3-4 large iced coffees a day. Oh it's decaf.

Or I brew mint tea and add sugar, then poor it over ice.

Have a nice day,
Linda


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> Black and mild. The dark roast is too strong.


Same here! cheers


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I can only drink coffee with lots of flavored creamer...I like it sweet and light


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

white with non fat milk & no sugar


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

Espresso - turkish grind -strong...with 2% milk - half n half = half milk half coffee. I like it warm, not hot. But hey! A shot of Amarula, Bailey's or Kaluah is always special...not in the morning though - I'm not a fan of sweet...and I sleep through anything.


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

I am waiting for mine to finish brewing right now! I use splenda, skim milk and liquid sugar free hazelnut cremora. YUM!


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I love Trader Joes French roast with goat milk and honey. I add cinnamon to the grounds before brewing too. Goats milk and cinnamon have great health benefits. Local honey for my allergies.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

My very favorite, believe it or not, is Dunkin Donuts coffee with splenda and stirred with a vanilla bean. Yummy! I almost can't wait for the mornings so that I can have that first cup of coffee, which is always the best, AND with KP of course.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I make very strong coffee and then i foam the skim milk up with a handheld blender and then warm it and float on top....Cafe au lait really?


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

I take mine black. Its easier that way, you never have to worry about being out of sugar or cream/milk. I take my tea the same too. I don't like the Starbucks coffee, way too dark roasted for my liking, but love their Chai Tea Latte. But I'll take a coffee from Tim Horton's any time.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


Black, medium roast, and very hot!

Karen


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Years ago, I had to have major surgery and my surgeon asked me to give up caffeine. Gave up coffee and tea, but forgot about Diet Coke. I was living in Alice Springs (centre of Australia, mean temperature 30degrees C) where Coke was a staple drink. Ended up with huge withdrawal symptoms---three weeks of headaches, aching bones, heart fibrillations etc. Now I have my coffee and tea decaf and enjoy it even more. Black coffee and tea---breakfast coffee, recess coffee (I'm a teacher) then decaf tea for the rest of the day. Why is it that the first cup is the best?


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I love vanilla skinny latte, after lunch can't beat a chai latte they are the best, used to get them from Starbucks but nearly all of them have closed in Australia.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I replaced my cream and sugar years ago with a squirt of cool whip and a sprinkle of cinnamon.....


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I like mine mild with a little cream and sugar. and of course KP---perfect. Need extra coffee today, got a call at 4:30 this morning from son, his soon to be wife is in labor for my 4th grandchild, a boy. so waiting patiently for THAT call!!! I am so happy for both of them. son has been going to school, working crazy hours and they just bought a very nice home and now a new baby--Perfect. He did his time 8yrs in "Armyverseas most the time" now his time.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

cream and sugar, actually probably more cream and sugar than coffee! I've been drinking it this way since I was 2. I try to sip slowly, so I can read KP in peace, but then I get thirsty and gulp it down. After that I just read KP anyway.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

i only like instant coffee, 1 sugar and black, I still drink it cold when I have been distracted and forgotten about it.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning, I like my coffee on the mild side with sweetener (splenda) and no fat creamer. I also will drink it without sweetener, and I also like it iced.


----------



## BenedettaSMC7 (Aug 7, 2011)

With 6 kids, three big dogs, and a Sicilian husband, my favorite way to have my coffee is by myself, with spoonfuls of peace, and a few splashes of absolute quiet. This can only be brewed at 4:30 in the morning. After 5 am, they start to wake up and they'll have none of that. :roll:


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I like mine strong with no sugar added hazelnut creamer. I used to take my coffee with just a little creamer, but the acid was too much all of a sudden, so adding the nsa creamer makes it just right. I can drink anytime of the day and fall right back asleep.

I seem to be drinking more than usual lately as I broke my hand right at the wrist and have been in a cast since July 8th. Not much knitting or rug hooking going on here so I have a lot more time for coffee.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

As a person with no children, I can relate to this! When we have visitors, I get up early to read and have a coffee. You have to be congratulated on finding some 'me' time with 6 kids!



BenedettaSMC7 said:


> With 6 kids, three big dogs, and a Sicilian husband, my favorite way to have my coffee is by myself, with spoonfuls of peace, and a few splashes of absolute quiet. This can only be brewed at 4:30 in the morning. After 5 am, they start to wake up and they'll have none of that. :roll:


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

How lucky you all are to enjoy such great sounding coffee's 
I have to have decaff for medical reasons very boring.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

dark, sugar & french vanilla cream works everytime!


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Good Morning - I like my coffee with 2 or 3 cream - can drink it black if necessary - but most of the time it is too bitter this way.


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Make mine Community Coffee, the official Louisiana coffee. With a packet of Splenda & a tsp. of Coffeemate, I'm good to go, n go, n go.....yup, I'm a 3 cup in the morning person. And I too can drink it at night & sleep like a baby. I think perhaps I've become immune to caffiene? lol


----------



## hilly68 (May 26, 2011)

Starbucks Bali coffee is lovely - not too strong - with milk and a bit of brown sugar! And has the added advantage that my local Starbucks lets us sit and knit and natter for a good couple of hours too


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


I like it with a little sugar free Hazelnut.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


Good morning!!! I'm not a morning person at all, but I like my coffee kinda strong with sugar & creamer. Flavored creamer is good, but I'm good with any creamer.


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

I take mine with half/half-no sugar. I tried to drink it black, but can't do it. Coffee is also good with whipped cream in it.


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

I take mine with half/half-no sugar. I tried to drink it black, but can't do it. Coffee is also good with whipped cream in it.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like my coffee black and mild, but I will drink it however. My sister makes hers so strong it walks to her when it's finished brewing.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

I like mine strong, with milk but no sugar. This is how my father drank his, so I copied him when I started drinking coffee myself (at age 12). My husband likes his black, which means we can never share a cup--as often as I've tried drinking mine without milk, I just can't abide the taste.

By the way, I've read that dark roast coffee actually has less caffeine than light roast coffee--the roasting process reduces the caffeine level. You'd think just the opposite from the flavor. I'm not a Starbucks fan, though; tastes scorched to me. I'm also not a fan of flavored coffee, except maybe as a dessert substitute.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

capochino please, with sweetener and chocolate sprinkles. mmmm yummy!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> capochino please, with sweetener and chocolate sprinkles. mmmm yummy!


whoops! please excuse spelling - I have dislexic fingers!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Black, strong and hot! :thumbup:


Same here!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I only like iced coffee, not hot coffee. And I like Dunkin Donuts but there is no way I can afford to go to the store each day. So I bought a basic 4 cup coffee maker, splurge on buying the 1 lb. packages of ground original at the store (much less expensive buying the package at the DD store than a grocery store), brew it the night before so it can cool and then I have my iced coffee in the morning. I found out DD uses light cream, so I do. No sugar.
Thanks for asking and for reading this whole paragraph!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

fresh brewed Nantucket Blend Green Mt. Coffee roasters with a splash of CoffeMate French Vanilla creamer - HEAVEN!


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

Coffee-any way I can get it. Black with a medium to light roast. I have a Keurig coffee maker and when we were on vacation without electricity I really missed it! My husband cannot drink coffee so has green tea. Of course Tim Hortons or Dunkin Donuts is never turned away! We have them across the street from each other. If I have iced coffee it has to have cream and sugar- I have no idea why when I can drink cold coffee anytime.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I like it black and full bodied. Similar to how I like my wine. Dark and rich and full of flavour. I always say if you can see through it, then it's not full of flavour


----------



## annie30 (May 17, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.
> ...


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Wahoo! I agree with you, sam7061. And for the ice cream diggers - my Dad was born in 1919 and he always dipped a treaspoon of vanilla ice cream in his coffee. B/T/W: My parents always had a cup of coffee at bedtime and never seemed to have trouble sleeping. :roll:


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Until three years ago, I just drank the occasional cup. Then our local cafe closed and at the age of 52, I had to learn to make coffee at home. Now I can't function till I've had that first cup. As my brother says, I like a little coffee with my cream and sugar.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


Too funny that you say this. My daughters MIL always uses vanilla ice cream in her coffee. I thought that was so weird but she loves it. She said putting vanilla ice cream in coke is weird but everyone loves it and even food places make it. thanks for sharing.


----------



## mini (Jan 24, 2011)

I like mine mild with a little bit of cream and no sugar..


----------



## Cari (Aug 7, 2011)

I like my coffe a lil on the strong side with sweetener and creamer. I drink tea in the day. One of my closest friends has a company named "Scripture Tea." there are many flavors with a Bible verse attached to each one. The flavors are the best, and unusual. Cracker-barrel carries it and many Christian bookstores. Can also be found online. Just sayin...


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Cynditg said:


> I love Trader Joes French roast with goat milk and honey. I add cinnamon to the grounds before brewing too. Goats milk and cinnamon have great health benefits. Local honey for my allergies.


Hmmm...cinnamon to the grounds. That sounds interesting. How much do you add?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Strong, black , no sugar or milk


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Black and strong but not cooked to death .
Tomorrow I will have cookies and muffins for each of us.
What a good dream is that to have morning coffee, a treat and maybe 100 + computers in my gardens all reading KF. 
You girls in the back garden stop laughing at my latest project !

What fun we would have.
If you do not like my Shelties to be near you I can put them in the house !
A garden party in Minneapolis !


----------



## kat the potter (Mar 28, 2011)

I like dark roast with half and half- in one of my handmade mugs.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I mostly drink tea. Not those foo foo teas that are flavored and sweetened, but black or red teas with rich, earthy flavor. When I do drink coffee it's definitely black with no sweetener. When I was younger my grammy said I could have some coffee and she put cream and sugar in it. To me it resembled dish water and turned me off coffee until I was in college and we would have study groups and only coffee was available to drink.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

We like Dunkin Donuts coffee, with lots of creamer and 2 sweeteners. I have tried to drink it black but do not enjoy it at all.


----------



## 12773 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want my coffee black and hot. I also like tea but it keeps me awake. I can drink black coffee at night and go right to sleep, but a cup of tea after 6 p.m. and I'm counting sheep all night. Strange - they both are caffeine but a different kind I guess. I've even tried decaf tea but awake I am. hmmm


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Black and not too strong.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I like good, strong coffee, the kind that jumps out of the mug, shakes my hand, and says "Good Morning!"


----------



## Judyjz (Jun 6, 2011)

I love my Keurig & my favorite is Caribou just black.


----------



## knittingstash (Mar 25, 2011)

Any coffee with a little Truvia and Hazelnut creme. Yum. Making a cup now.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

At home I put in a little hazelnut creamer, or just milk when out at a restaurant


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> I like good, strong coffee, the kind that jumps out of the mug, shakes my hand, and says "Good Morning!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Wow Coffee is a good topic, lots of response.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Years ago, I had to have major surgery and my surgeon asked me to give up caffeine. Gave up coffee and tea, but forgot about Diet Coke. I was living in Alice Springs (centre of Australia, mean temperature 30degrees C) where Coke was a staple drink. Ended up with huge withdrawal symptoms---three weeks of headaches, aching bones, "
> 
> I drink "leaded" coffee (caffinated). I learned tnhe hard way that if I drastically switch from "leaded" to "unleaded" it is a shock to my system and I get major headaches. To the point where I am sick to my stomach. I have tried the half and half coffee and that is fine. But if I want to go to unleaded I have to wean myself off slowly and gradually. :-(


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

dollymama2 said:


> Make mine Community Coffee, the official Louisiana coffee. With a packet of Splenda & a tsp. of Coffeemate, I'm good to go, n go, n go.....yup, I'm a 3 cup in the morning person. And I too can drink it at night & sleep like a baby. I think perhaps I've become immune to caffiene? lol


I haven't heard of Community Coffee in years! My ex mother-in-law is from Covington and introduced it to me in 1980. For years, even after my divorce she would send it to me. Now, that's a good cup of coffee!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Justme said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.
> ...


When my dad came back from WWII he started drinking his coffee with vanilla ice cream. He said that's the way they drink it in Italy. My grandparents-in-law are from Italy and they said they never heard of it...and they drink their coffee black.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Black or with a peppermint hard candy.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sometimes I like it strong, almost thick and black with sugar. But these days I like it with vanilla or hazelnut creamer. A little easier on my stomach!


sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

If you had asked this question a few months back, I would have told you I am not much of a coffee drinker but it is a must that I have my Dr Pepper every morning. LOL!!! But now after being in a very difficult financial situation and haveing to take a second and third job, well some of that has changed.
I do not have a coffee maker at home so I still do not drink it at home Mon - Wed, but now that I manage a Hotel/Resort at night. I make coffee at about 4:00 AM for out guests that get up early and want coffee before the Kitchen opens at 7:00 AM. It has gotten to the point that I have to have several cups to keep myself up and awake untill I get off At 8:00, then I go to the third job and have to have my cappachino before I get there. LOL


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

good morning, you made my day. I laughed so hard. I drink my coffee with milk and sugar and some cinnamon. Its Bustello and its strong. :-D :-D


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL never had cookies and cream for morning coffee (you might want to get this patented before someone else does!  ).
I prefer French Roast black to wake me up. No sugar. If no coffee is available, Pepsi Max will have to do!


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a total coffee snob! *LOL* I roast my own beans and sometimes add snips of vanilla beans and/or cinnamon to the beans. Other than that, I just grind it, brew it, and drink it black.


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

I had no milk one day for my cereal so I had to use ice cream instead....another reason to stick with vanilla!


----------



## knittygritty (Aug 3, 2011)

I like Folger's Breakfast Blend,sometimes black,and other times,with creamer and splenda.Then I switch to iced tea throughout the day.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I don't care for coffee! I LOVE the smell of it, especially when I was a kid at grandmas house. I myself drink diet coke, cold, right out of the can.


----------



## gmamalewis (Jul 23, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


with Hazelnut creamer, slways and splendor or course and HOT!!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Sumatra is my favorite...strong dark with a little 2% 
Sometimes I have Green Tea...depends on my mood.
If I have left over coffee...it goes in the fridge for ice coffee about 4 ish...that I like with sugar and milk and lots of ice.


----------



## SuesArmoire (Aug 3, 2011)

I use store bought creamer because I don't like it strong.


----------



## bmummert (Aug 3, 2011)

REAL half-and-half...none of that fake stuff!!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Here, in Texas, we like our coffee strong. I like any and all coffees, Community, SeaPort, Gevalia, and most dark roasts. I drink my with plenty of sugar and coffeemate. I have been drinking coffee since before I was a year old. Of course, it was coffee milk then. In our family, when you go to one of their's houses, the coffee pot is immediately put on. Plus, at 5:00 p.m. everyday, there is a fresh pot brewing for coffee and cake. This goes back to my grandparent's day. Coffee has always been a main stay in our family.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I have Pacific Chai every morning. I get the Spiced Chai latte tea and add a half teaspoon of cinnamon and chai seeds.


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

Sharolynn16 said:


> Good Morning all, i go down to my husbands workplace and get a nice Cappacino every morning as he has a machine installed, it's the best coffee not too strong,then i come home and get on KP to see whats happening in our knitting crocheting world. I will be doing lots of knitting today as it's freezing here and we have sleet at the moment so we may get our snow later all the kids are hoping anyway
> Sharolynn :lol: :lol:


I LOVE Dunkin donuts coffee, but to expensive to buy to make. Sometimes my DH will to give me a treat and bring a bag home, sometimes when I'm a out I'll get a cup.
Freezing and sleet! That is the coziest time to knit.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> I like good, strong coffee, the kind that jumps out of the mug, shakes my hand, and says "Good Morning!"


I'm with you!


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Strong, French Roast or dark roast with 1 packet of Equal and 1/2 and 1/2.


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't drink coffee, love the smell but not the taste, and don't drink, so it is Diet Coke for me in the morning to get my day started.


----------



## suzyjane (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey, crafters, I here in Colorado like my AM coffee very hot with whole milk and suger to take away the bitterness. Good Day


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Strong french roast, black. If I'm treating myself I'll put in heavy cream and splenda but since I'm always trying to be on a diet I don't do that often.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah sister. As I always say, 'hot, black and strong. Just the same as I like my men'.


----------



## kim82352 (Jun 9, 2011)

To me, Starbuck's is the best, especially the bolder brews. I make it at home (it's a splurge but Target has a good price). My coffee has to be hot, once it's lukewarm I'm no longer interested. Creamer has to be Coffeemate brand, powder not liquid because the liquid cools it off. And sugar. I also must be immune to caffeine, I can drink several cups and go right to sleep!!! This thread has been fun to read, we take our coffee seriously!!!!!


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

I drink my coffee hot with a little bit of creamer.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

AMEN to that! Just the men, not the coffe part


Lyne said:


> Yeah sister. As I always say, 'hot, black and strong. Just the same as I like my men'.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Betty, I posted on the other page i think, but that is how I make it through my day. I try to only have 2 cans a day, but sometimes at the end I have to have my third when I get home,or on my way home.


Betty J. said:


> I don't drink coffee, love the smell but not the taste, and don't drink, so it is Diet Coke for me in the morning to get my day started.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Half decaf/half milk, teaspoon of honey!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Lyne said:


> Yeah sister. As I always say, 'hot, black and strong. Just the same as I like my men'.


Well thats a whole another subject .. With a million responses ...LOL


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Alene said:


> Sharolynn16 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning all, i go down to my husbands workplace and get a nice Cappacino every morning as he has a machine installed, it's the best coffee not too strong,then i come home and get on KP to see whats happening in our knitting crocheting world. I will be doing lots of knitting today as it's freezing here and we have sleet at the moment so we may get our snow later all the kids are hoping anyway
> ...


if we lived close to each other I'd give you our Dunkin Donuts coffee, we decided we didn't like it ... it could have gone to a good home lol


----------



## knitpurltink (Aug 9, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it another step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream ice cream. But she said it was different and tasty.


I like coffee with my cream! :roll:


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

Lyne said:


> Yeah sister. As I always say, 'hot, black and strong. Just the same as I like my men'.


too cute. lol


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


I drink Mother's Coffee--you know the cup you pour just before the kids get up and finally get to drink when the school bus leaves--cold or reheated in the microwave. I have to drink decaf due to a gastric bypass, but I have milk and sweetener in mine, which is now made to go to the office with me in the morning. Still end up drinking it cold.

BTW, for anyone who can find Green Mountain Coffee Roasters' limited edition Island Coconut, try it with some half and half, sweetener of choice and some cocoa powder in it. Like drinking a Mounds bar.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I drink Teechino, hazelnut flavor. It's a decaf tea, coffee flavor. I use coconut oil in it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I like mine with Caramel creamer and Tuvia and hot.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I like mine wih non fat milk and no sugar.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Started laughing when I opened this one 'cause I had just made a cup of Maxwell House Internationl Orange Cafe'...sat down at the computer to enjoy my first ever cup with KP and there you all were!!! This group of kindred spirits is the best  &#9829; Kathie


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black and very strong for me. yum.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Valjean said:


> I love vanilla skinny latte, after lunch can't beat a chai latte they are the best, used to get them from Starbucks but nearly all of them have closed in Australia.


Valjean,

I make my own starting with black tea bags and spices you may already have in your cupboard! You can find TONS of recipies on the web. I found one a few years ago and printed it out...it's a staple at my house and I like to better than the one I was getting at the local coffeehouse.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

ompuff said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.
> ...


me too, preferably Columbian :thumbup:


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Then there's the New Zealand treat...Tim Tam Slam, which my SIL from Auckland introduced me to...bite off opposing corners of a very special cookie coated with caramel and covered with chocolate...dip one of the bitten corners into your favorite coffee and suck on the other corner 'til the coffee gets into your mouth and then pop the whole thing in and enjoy it as that yummy combination goes down!!! &#9829; Kathie


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


I can drink it black if I need to, but if it's around I like the flavored (non-dairy) creamers. No sweetener -- it's plenty sweet for me


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

I make a Hazelnut Mocha every morning to take to work. At lunch I go to Starbucks and have a Chai Tea Latte. I sit and knit and visit with people who come in. Have had some interesting conversations, one day a lady was admiring my knitting, she had never seen anyone actually knitting a real sweater..


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I want mine black. No fru-fru stuff for this gal haha. I like to drink hot tea in the evenings sometimes, love earl gray and english breakfast. 
I too can drink a pot of coffee at night and go right to bed, thinks it's in the genes, my mom is the same way.


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like my coffee with cream until it turns tan.... when I'm feeling adventurous I like it with flavored creamer - anything caramel!


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

I prefer it black, strong, hot and in large quantities!!! lol


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Dark roast beans, french press, brown sugar and fat free half and half.

I do a couple 'special' coffees if I have the ingredients available. 

Cafe' Creole...dark roast ground fine made with french press, soy milk, molasses and a touch of cayenne pepper (not enough to make it hot, but just a sprinkle brightens the taste).

Vietnamese Iced coffee...dark roast, french press coffee, sweetened, condensed milk, 2 glasses, one filled with ice. Milk in the bottom of one glass, pour the coffee over the milk, stir until dissolved, then pour over ice.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Fresh ground Kona or Columbian coffee beans, a coffee maker with a "shower head" (uses less coffee grounds), sugar, and 1/2 and 1/2, and I am set for the day.

My mother had a teacher (this would have been in the 1930's) who use to put PEPPER in her coffee!


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Tea? either Irish or English Breakfast tea. YUMMM.


----------



## carconn2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

I like my coffee, medium strength, with coffeemate and splenda but when it's real hot I'd rather drink ice tea


----------



## carconn2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Alene said:
> 
> 
> > Sharolynn16 said:
> ...


Seriously?!?!?!?! snow in August???


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

jostgaman3 said:


> Then there's the New Zealand treat...Tim Tam Slam, which my SIL from Auckland introduced me to...bite off opposing corners of a very special cookie coated with caramel and covered with chocolate...dip one of the bitten corners into your favorite coffee and suck on the other corner 'til the coffee gets into your mouth and then pop the whole thing in and enjoy it as that yummy combination goes down!!! ♥ Kathie


Omigosh! Haven't thought about the Tim Tam Slam forever! I had a friend overseas who would swap packages with me monthly...just to share a taste of life from a different country, you know? She sent a package of Tim Tams and explained the Slam. Needless to say, I requested a package of Tim Tams every month after that!

I swapped packages with people from all around the world for a while there and got all sorts of amazing things. It was a great insight into how people live in such diverse places.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Depends on my mood, Black, or sometimes with milk or cream and always a sprinkle of salt.


----------



## brendaf1964 (Jan 24, 2011)

Love my coffee first thing in the morning....but it now has to be decaf because of migraines, but, I drink it with SF liquid Hazelnut creamer....is there anything else....LOL


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

My drink of choice is Diet Coke. Straight from the can, as cold as possible. After reading KP eating my toast and drinking my Coke, I like to return to bed for a few minutes before I get my husband up and start my day.


----------



## 14583 (Mar 31, 2011)

I put ice cream and honey in my coffee, nice to know all the ways to fix coffee. I also like ice coffee fixs the same.


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

hi sharolynn16,whats this you expecting snow,its summer here in uk not very hot today,i got a daughter living in nsw, she beenthere 17years allready.ilike my coffee in the afternoon black but as special treat now and then i puts a shot of bailys irishcream in,lush,mind you put your woollies on if your cold.ingrid


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

hi sharolynn16,whats this you expecting snow,its summer here in uk not very hot today,i got a daughter living in nsw, she beenthere 17years allready.ilike my coffee in the afternoon black but as special treat now and then i puts a shot of bailys irishcream in,lush,mind you put your woollies on if your cold.ingrid


----------



## Newstitchaday (Jun 11, 2011)

I"m an iced coffee kind of guy. Doesn't matter if it's hot or cold outside. I like hazelnut cream and stevia to sweeten.

If you like to grind your own coffee you might want to check out the Windfarm blend. All the profits go to fight human trafficking.

http://dailyaudiobible.com/Groups/1000052685/Daily_Audio_Bible/Community/Coffee/Coffee.aspx


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have mine hot and black. I want some flavor to my coffee so I make it fairly strong but not over bearing.. If I need to stay up past my regular bed time I will have a cup in the afternoon and then I'll put a little creamer in it.. When I was young and still at home we always put canned milk in our coffee... and now I like that better than any other type of creamer but rarely get it...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

We have our coffee specially blended and roasted to the same blend as one of the best restaurants in the area. When we ate there several years ago,we raved so about the coffee that the owner told us where she got it and how it was blended. we brew it very strong with a little honey for sweetener, no milk. Paula


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Black, strong and not to hot. But I'm from NY and I love iced coffee. Put strong coffee in fridge to chill. Get Torani Sugar Free flavored syrup - I like Chocolate, Hazelnut, Vanilla - add coffee to syrup (amount depends on how sweet you like it) add half and half. It is dessert. Sweet and not too rich.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Freshly ground Kenyan coffee beans with plenty of English Double cream. Lovely.
Pam


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't like coffee. Never have and, lo and behold, when I really tried to like it, back in the 60's when it was almost an insult not to drink coffee at someone's home, I broke out in hives. After that I could honestly say, I'm allergic! Then I started carrying tea bags with me everywhere until tea started to become a staple in most people's homes.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

My sweet husband makes us both latt&#279;'s every morning, and I don't like my coffee very sweet, so I have a barely-chocolate latt&#279; every morning while I peruse the newest things offered in KP!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I like black with a small amount of cream or coffeemate. Love to still have the coffee flavor. That stronger the better!


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, dark roast beans.
Your Cafe Creole sounds great--I will have to try it.


AuntKnitty said:


> Dark roast beans, french press, brown sugar and fat free half and half.
> 
> I do a couple 'special' coffees if I have the ingredients available.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Until I got the Keurig machine i didn't drink coffee. My drink of choice is unsweet iced tea. Now I like a cup of Khalua flavored coffee with white chocolate mocha creamer a .couple times a day


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

plain o coffee with sweet n low for me. When I make my coffee I make a 8 cup pot and open 3 sweet n lows and put on top of the coffee grounds it mixes with the coffee as it prues. One less spoon to wash. 
As much as I LOVE coffee I dont like Starbucks at all. Nothing fancy for me just plain coffee for me the hotter the better.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I am basically a tea drinker at heart, but have made an effort to " fit in" with the rest of the family.... we have a little QuickChek store right next door to our office... I go in there every day and fill 1/3 of a cup with " smores" flavored cappucino, then 1/3 regular coffee. The last third is whipped cream! and not to forget, I drink it through a straw!!! My daughter rolls her eyes when I call this " coffee" but it sure does taste good!! LOL MoMo


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

ulrika said:


> I like it black and full bodied. Similar to how I like my wine. Dark and rich and full of flavour. I always say if you can see through it, then it's not full of flavour


Sounds like my father-in-law, he would get a cup of my coffee and put in a heaping teaspoon of instant.
I drink mine black, and a pot of coffee always ready at my house up until about 10 pm, I make several pots of coffee a day. To me if you put anything else in it, it no longer taste like coffee


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> Cynditg said:
> 
> 
> > I love Trader Joes French roast with goat milk and honey. I add cinnamon to the grounds before brewing too. Goats milk and cinnamon have great health benefits. Local honey for my allergies.
> ...


I add a healthy sprinkle as I love cinnamon!


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I just found that at Starbucks they have a iced chai latte and add a shot of expresso. Anyone tried it? Sounds strange but rather good. The coffee cus the sweetness of the chai tea.


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

David, what a hoot


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> I like good, strong coffee, the kind that jumps out of the mug, shakes my hand, and says "Good Morning!"


   what a hoot :thumbup:


----------



## jhaaland (Aug 9, 2011)

Peets....Major Dickensen....strong with half and half.
Aaaawwwww


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Coffee, Oh how I wish. Can you believe that chemo robbed me of coffee. It has been over 2 years and I *still* can't handle the smell. It is better - but actually had to have hubby make coffee in garage and drink outside. I can now handle restaurants and can actually dring a cold coffee drink, but have to walk very fast past Starbucks in Target.

If I could drink it, it would be black and a "week-end" coffee flavor. Love Hazelnut - Vanilla and on and on. Never did drink it every morning, except when working. Hubby didn't drink it and I was always running way to late to make...


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

The only coffee I can handle is decaf. with cream. Mostly I drink water.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Basically plain black... however lately in the morning I have started drinking half chocolate soy milk & half coffee. 
My favorite afternoon treat tho is to lightly fill a coffee cup with ice cream (almost any flavor) then pour in coffee. Enjoy some of the ice cream as it melts then drink the creamy rest. Yum..

I recently found cinnamon in a disposable spice grinder and am enjoying that also (in any of the above versions).


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I like mine strong and black. When a group of us goes out to lunch from work, I have a colleague who tells the waiter, "Bring Kathy's in the pot. She thinks she's a cowboy!"

I have had it with vanilla hazelnut ice cream, though, and it was a yummy dessert.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I like mine strong and black. When a group of us goes out to lunch from work, I have a colleague who tells the waiter, "Bring Kathy's in the pot. She thinks she's a cowboy!"

I have had it with vanilla hazelnut ice cream, though, and it was a yummy dessert.


----------



## spacy (May 14, 2011)

I like a dark roast coffee, black no cream or sugar. I don't care for the flavored coffee. But I do enjoy an icecap from Tim Hortons. Ummmm good!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

with a half cup of creamer and half coffee.. i like lots of creamer other wise it hurts the tummy Wallys brand in the powder.. big jar.. go thru those things in 1 week  My kids say i like coffee in my creamer


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I had it with coconut cream for a few days until I got organized with the groceries. It was better than nothing


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dark roast any brand type...Duncan doughnuts have an awesome blend...Half and half, Sweet n Low mmmmmmm..
Although I splurge occasionally for some of the yummie coffee creamer flavored creamers..Oooooh have started drinking Chocolate Coffee with half n half evenings yummmmmie
But I can even drink it black...
Just make sure its coffee lol
*raised cup to all my KP friends*

God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Black and Mild for me. I will add a little cream if the coffee is too strong.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

cream, no sugar, but lots of coffee


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

My favorite is Duncan Donuts too when I want fresh brewed, with half & half. Mostly though I drink Starbucks Mocha, My husband thinks I'm addictive to the Mocha :lol:


----------



## dotful (May 3, 2011)

I enjoy a good cupa of black coffee. First thing in the morning, as it is set the night before to be ready!!! Love it.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

At home I take it w/ half & half and a little Splenda.
When I go to work, I get a venti skinny late w/ 2 Splenda at Starbucks... yum!!!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> I like my coffee strong, hot and sweet - until after lunch, then I switch to tea! (or I'd never sleep).


Just the opposite, tea in the morning coffee later, too much caffeine in tea, it keeps me awake at night, but not so much with coffee. Tea with milk till it's white, coffee with half and half NO sugar, I am sweet enough :roll: , just kidding.....I think....


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


I have done that! chocolate = cappucino, vanilla = delicious!


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

Just getting on today as I had 2 grandkids overnight. So.. I like Ethopian urgeshev with 2 splendas and 1 tbl of some sort of creamer. Usually a vanilla of some sort. So did the baby get here yet?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Me too. I like decaf Caramel Machiato coffee too. I treat myself to this sometimes.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

About the Tim Tam Slams: What a great way to share and spread the news about such a fantastically delicious treat!!! &#9829; Kathie


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

I only drink flavored coffee, Jamaican Me Crazy, which is a wonderful blend. I use one Splenda and a dash of half and half. It is so good, I look forward to my morning coffee every day to wake me up.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jamaican Blue Mountain with Splenda (I am a diabetic) and creamer ... or just with Splenda.


----------



## olympiacocoa (Jul 24, 2011)

2% milk and a splash of vanilla extract :twisted:


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good morning from NZ-I like my coffee every morning-cannot function without it. Milk & 1 and 1/2 sugar-trying to cut down on the sugar, and not doing a very good job of it. Used to be 2 tsp of sugar. But my fav is Chai Latte'-my treat when out. Ever since my last pregnancy, I cannot abide tea in the mornings LOL-not sure why but has me retching....LOL


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

I like mine black and strong with a bit of sugar and Coffee Mate.


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

As much as I like the smell of coffee, I just don't like the taste. Whether it's coffee or coffee-flavored ice cream, desserts, candies....not for me.

I've read all the forum hits and am surprised that Chai Latte only got 3-4 mentions. I can't start my day without it.

3 c non fat milk
1 c instant tea (decaf if you have to)
1 c sugar
3/4 c powdered vanilla creamer
2 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp ginger
1 tsp cardamom
1 tsp cloves

Run it through your food processor until finely ground together. Add 2-3 spoonfuls to your favorite mug and top with boiling water. Stir well and settle in with the morning paper. 

As long as we get a real newspaper I have all I need to start my day...but that's anotherr story.


----------



## Rockfish54 (Jun 11, 2011)

1 splenda only!


----------



## Rockfish54 (Jun 11, 2011)

It has been so hot and humid here in North Carolina that sleet and possile snow sounds good to me. I am a Southerner who lived in upstate New York fr 20 cold freezing miserable years and new wanted to see snow again except maybe on the weather channel...LOL. BTW, I love Australia. Been there twice!!!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

1 splenda and hazelnut creamer Coffee is my drink of choice lol--I'm with Junek take coffee to drink while I read a bit befoe bed and conk right off to sleep--Love coffee. Been making Chai tea up as a mix and I'll have that when the coffee pot sees bottom----


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Just reading the posts for today backwards and Donnadk posted the recipe for the Chai tea. It's the same onre I have--Figured the calories @ 38 per cup--Try it just delicious!!!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Never to hot for strong black coffee...


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

cream in my coffee, sugar in my tea. BUt haven't had any for 3 weeks,,,,,,still at last 3 more to go on this diet.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I'm a tea drinker....I love the smell of coffee but can't stand the taste. My favorite is Earl Grey with s bit of English Toffee SF syrup. This time of year I drink mostly iced tea but in the morning I need my hot protein tea.


Me, too as a tea drinker. I like coffee but my husband likes it sooo strong so I drink tea. Love Earl Grey and now my painting class instructor has introduced me to herbal teas, never used to like them but anything with lemon is good.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Black, med. with a dash of vanilla.YUMMY
come on morning


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

I visited Italy several years ago on a trip of a lifetime and came back with a Jones for STRONG coffee made in a little Italian coffeepot - water in the bottom, which steams up through the coffee in the middle and pours out the top. Then I heat up about 1/2 c water, add it to about 1/2" of half in half in the bottom of a press coffee maker. Then I plunge the plunger up and down about 50 times and end up with foamed milk, which I then add to my strong coffee with 1 tsp of sugar. Mmmmmm. My own Cappuccino made at home!


----------



## IrisLetty (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree if i have the time will go to Starbuck will be Capichino ...tall...if not then Bustelo with milk...this is similar to capichino but i have it every morning, lunch and dinner. Love coffee and knitting ... :mrgreen:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

judithw1 said:


> I like mine strong with no sugar added hazelnut creamer. I used to take my coffee with just a little creamer, but the acid was too much all of a sudden, so adding the nsa creamer makes it just right. I can drink anytime of the day and fall right back asleep.
> 
> I seem to be drinking more than usual lately as I broke my hand right at the wrist and have been in a cast since July 8th. Not much knitting or rug hooking going on here so I have a lot more time for coffee.


Lordy Aunt Lucy, I lovvvvvvvve your cat!!!

On the coffee subject, one sugar, two creams or on ice or with amaretto creamer which I can no longer find. Has amaretto creamer been recalled?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a tea drinker....I love the smell of coffee but can't stand the taste. My favorite is Earl Grey with s bit of English Toffee SF syrup. This time of year I drink mostly iced tea but in the morning I need my hot protein tea.
> ...


At an art class the teacher served iced tea brewed in the sun on her window. Delicious but I drank 2 and thought I was having a heart attack on the way 
home.

This is a great topic. I never knew all these ways to make coffee. I'm still not sure for the Tim tam cookie thing where are you sucking the coffee from??


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

weak 2 cups of water, 1 tsp. instant decaf coffee, 3 heaping tsp. of hot chocolate mix for my MOCHA!!! 

Other emails, daily games, etc. have first priority.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I put a "family-sized" tea bag in a quart canning jar with a metal lid. Add 4-6 cloves, a cinnamon stick, a few cardomom pods and stick it on the asphalt drive to heat in the sun. Then, when dark, add 1/2 can of condensed milk. So good. Here in Florida, I have a quart in the driveway every other day, and frequently my neighbors will tell me, "tea's done!"
Forest
I just frogged my merino sock about 2 inches, as I finished it off and it was too short. Tough getting those tiny stitches back on the needle, but easier with Signature Arts needles.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I start my day with a hot green tea, lovely and refreshing. If I go to Starbucks and it is summer I have a green tea frapuccino which I love and got hooked on in Japan a few years ago. I don't know many others that share my taste.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Daughter and SIL just bought their first home in Masterton, NZ and although they have no children yet, I would love to have the pattern for the little snug-up in your profile pic!!! What a sweet baby and what a great way to cozy a little one!!!
&#9829; Kathie


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> jadancey said:
> 
> 
> > Deeknits said:
> ...


Imagine the cookie is a rectangle...take a little bite out of opposing corners of the rectangle...lean over the coffee cup with one bitten corner of the cookie in your mouth and put the other bitten corner into the coffee and suck...the coffee fills the chocolate covered cookie then goes into your mouth and you pop the whole thing into your mouth quickly before it melts in your hand and then let it all disolve in your mouth...delicious!!!
♥ Kathie


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I drink my coffee with a non-dairy creamer and splenda.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Should have said, nibble two corners (those on the diagonal from each other)of the cookie. Then use the Tim Tam cookie as though it were a straw and suck the coffee up into the cookie...quickly stuff it into your mouth before it disintigrates  &#9829; Kathie


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dark blend and strong flavor with cream & sweetner


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

jostgaman3 said:


> About the Tim Tam Slams: What a great way to share and spread the news about such a fantastically delicious treat!!! ♥ Kathie


Kathie...

I've been craving Tim Tams since that discussion yesterday! I may have to order some online.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

jostgaman3 said:


> Should have said, nibble two corners (those on the diagonal from each other)of the cookie. Then use the Tim Tam cookie as though it were a straw and suck the coffee up into the cookie...quickly stuff it into your mouth before it disintigrates  ♥ Kathie


I was told that the "slam" came from slamming it into your mouth before it falls apart. I took my friend quite literally!  :thumbup:


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Dark and rich roast with some creamer! Heading off to kitchen for another cup!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

hot tea for me


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jostgaman3 said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > jadancey said:
> ...


Oh my golly, who would have thought? I can't wait to try it. Am I right to think it works with any cookie? Thanks for the great explanation.


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

Very hot, moderately strong, w/sugar free hazelnut syrup.


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

My very first cup has to be sweet, light, and very stong. After that, I drink it black and strong. In the winter, I like flavored coffee from Central Market. My favorite is Snickernut, which is whole bean that I grind myself. It is like Snickerdoodles and pecans.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

The cookie needs to be one that is "sealed" with a coating such as chocolate or almond bark so that it is strong enough to act as a straw for a few moments while you draw the liquid from the cup into it...if it were just any cookie it would be too porous and it would disintegrate as soon as you dipped the nibbled corner into the hot coffee. Hope you get to try this soon. &#9829; Kathie


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

jostgaman3 said:


> Should have said, nibble two corners (those on the diagonal from each other)of the cookie. Then use the Tim Tam cookie as though it were a straw and suck the coffee up into the cookie...quickly stuff it into your mouth before it disintigrates  ♥ Kathie


My grandmother use to put a sugar cube in her mouth and have a sip of coffee an suck it through the cube of sugar. Not sure how it was done...seems it would dissolve quickly. ;-)


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Speaking of how everyone likes to have their morning coffee with KP. Let me take it anoter step......how do you like your coffee? With cream, black, or something else in it? I had to laugh at this because my daughter and her boyfriend forgot to pick up their favorite creamer for their coffee. So to be creative her boyfriend put in a bit of some ice cream. She said it pretty good however a bit chunky since they had Cookies and Cream icecream. But she said it was diffrent and tasty.


I like fresh ground black coffee, - stuff like Sanchos and Java, Italian, French, After Dinner etc; no sugar or sweetener. If I'm out I'll have an espresso (or double expresso) All the taste, but not the quantity.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I like it black. Columbian or Peruvian is my favorite. I occasionally add a scoop of vanilla ice cream with a little whipped cream for a special treat. Yum!


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds goooooood!! Happy weekend. &#9829; Kathie


----------



## NC Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

lauralarts, that sounds good, but I have to have sugar or subs, do NOT like mine to taste like coffee.....yuck! haha


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jostgaman3 said:


> The cookie needs to be one that is "sealed" with a coating such as chocolate or almond bark so that it is strong enough to act as a straw for a few moments while you draw the liquid from the cup into it...if it were just any cookie it would be too porous and it would disintegrate as soon as you dipped the nibbled corner into the hot coffee. Hope you get to try this soon. ♥ Kathie


Who wooda thought! Cookie store here I come! Does the coffee really go up the cookie when you suck? I never took physics. would have if I'd known this was possible.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

hi
I did it with a Timtam and it was decadent fun. Good party-game/icebreaker for kids and we big kids


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tell me, Kathleen's daughter, is this a NZ invention, as my Auckland- born SIL thought? I sure was excited after their ( daughter and SIL ) last visit when I realized they'd left behind a package of Tim Tams as a departing gift. Just recently I found them at our local Target store!!!  Kathie


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Tim Tams were first put onto the market in 1964. They were named by Ross Arnott, who attended the 1958 Kentucky Derby and decided that the name of the winning horse Tim Tam was perfect for a planned new line of biscuits. The new biscuit was based on the existing British Penguin biscuit.
Now made in Australia, but versions in lots of countries.
Enjoy!


----------

